# COULD THIS WORK



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

i was looking at the 2 diy egg tumbler in the library and was wondering could i jsut use a air pump and just keep suction cup to the side of a tank???


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

if you devise a way to keep air bubbles from contacting the eggs, and have failproof suction cups.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

so how about like a finer mess before the eggs mess


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Insert the bubble chamber above the egg chamber. Suction cups are not going to work long. They wear out quickly, so you will have to replace them often.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

do you have a pick of the bubble chamber never seen one


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

herny said:


> do you have a pick of the bubble chamber never seen one


 You have never seen a sponge filter or a box filter???


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

like the thing that comes down the intake??? part


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Most sponge filters have a tube the bubbles run through. The chamber for the eggs should be below that and above the sponge.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

o ok i see now thanks


----------

